# Electrical question need help



## wilcher (Feb 2, 2010)

04 Murano. After jump starting dead batt. the center info screen, radio, and heater controls are all inop. I checked the fuses in the interior panel and they are all fine. What is the next check. Is there a fuse under the hood? Please help. email me at [email protected] or call me at 319-504-2409 or reply, thanks.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

There should also be a fusebox in the engine bay - try looking for a blown fuse there. Also check your fusible links for any breakage.


----------

